# Had some friends over for a mouse feeding...



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I put a nice sized mouse in my newly established 125 gallon.....it swam well and hard for about 2 minutes and the p's were stirring below till my biggest cariba went up and nailed it ripping its thigh and leg off to blood stain the tank...then all hell broke loose and there was NOTHING left.....all gone.....I will tape this next time and get pics up very soon!! I love this tank....


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how mahy P's you have and at what size are they?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

very cool, but we need pics!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nethius said:


> very cool, but we need pics!!!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

11 mixed pygos...(in my signature below) ranging from 4 to 9 inches...its a fun shoal for sure!! the ternetzi choked on the tail.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Discussion_*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Get that on a vid for us, PLEASE!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah get some pics and video!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

but..but....that poor mouse!

pics?


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I could'nt do it i would th







row up


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam Niceee if my P's do that it will be Nice watching


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

haha always takes a caribe to do a mans job eh?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

awesome please post pics, until then


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh man, that's awesome. Did he dirty up your water pretty bad? I fed my pygos a 7 inch comet the other day and it got my water pretty dirty. It kicked ass though.


----------

